# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Thai TukTuk - Up Close, Inside Tour

## tsbrownie

A look inside a Thai TukTuk 3 wheel taxi. Most run on LPG (liquefied petroleum gas). For a time they looked like they were going extinct, but they've come roaring back. Literally. The poor man's taxi. The poor man's pickup truck. The poor man's second job:driving one. The let's-see-how-many-schoolgirls-we-can-pack-into-one-before-the-driver-says-no vehicle.

Sure TukTuks are fun.... once. That's why you see so many "farang" tourists in them. Because the locals aren't stupid enough to ride in a hot, dirty 3 wheeled motorcycle with no AC and pay 2x-5x the regular taxi fare. Never ride one in the rain, unless your only alternative is walking (you'll be equally wet both ways, but at least your shoes won't be full of water.)

I've seen them new for 185k baht or roughly $6k USD and a good used for less than half that. 





THAILAND TUK TUK SPECIFICATION (new) BASIC SPECS (these vary a lot over time & company)
Passengers: up to 3 passengers,
Engine (LPG, NGV, gasoline) 4 stroke, 550 cc, 650 cc (old ones were 2 stroke)
No.of cylinders: 3 in-line (old were 2 cylinder)
Cooling System: water-cooled
Tires: 10"tires/500/10, 12"tires/145/65R 12
Maximum speed (kms/hr): 60-100
Fuel consumption (at 60 kms/hr): 10-15 kms/lt
Fuel tank: 30 liters
Clutch: Dry type. Diameter: 160 mm
Transmission: Manual, 4 forward synchromesh, 1 reverse (There are now automatic transmissions optional, but I've never seen one)
Suspension: Front - dual shock coil spring hydraulic dampening, Suspension: Rear - Leaf springs & standard shocks
Brakes: Front: none, Rear - (single?) Disc Brake
Electrical: 12 volt, negative ground, electric start
Lights: High/Low beam headlamp, running lights, turn signals, instrument lights, and hazard flasher
Body / Frame / Chassis: Steel body and chassis
Fuel System: Carburetor
Dimensions ( W x L x H ): 130 x 310 x 190 cm.

----------

